# Male or female???



## acoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Is the 4 month old Barred Rock chicken on the bottom of the first picture a male or female?
(The second picture is the same chicken as the bottom chicken in the first picture.)

















I have three Barred Rocks that are four months old. I know that two of them are female but one of them I am not sure if it is a male or female. It has dark black feathers like a female but a big comb like a male.I need help!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a male!


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

Male I'm thinking right


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nvm females


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like a rooster to me. Generally when trying to determine male or female in young birds, aside from their combs/wattles, a roosters tail feathers will be longer and their feet will be noticeably bigger.


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

*It Could Be A HEN!!!*

Barred rock roosters tend to have more white in them than hens, this one looks covered in black. It does have the Large Comb,Feet,Feathers, ETC. BUT This does not mean it is a rooster. you need to do a vent check for absoulutes!

Remember to look at the SADDLE feathers, if they are pointed it is definately a male!


----------

